# Nice, Cheap Headless DIY Kit?



## noUser01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone know where I could get a cheap but decent quality headless guitar kit? I really wanna try a headless but the cheap Steinberger guitars are not my cup of tea (body style and control layout specifically) and am looking for a kit with a full body. The place I buy it from must be either in Canada or America, and not be an eBay bidding auction, preferably not eBay at all.

Cheers!


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 10, 2013)

Amazon.com: Stellah Headless Electric Guitar DIY Kit Project: Musical Instruments

Full-size body... though no ratings, so can't tell if POS.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Looks the same as the "Overlord of Music" kits that you can find on ebay which are generally not well-regarded from what I've seen.


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was browsing that exact model from that exact seller on eBay, thanks for the Amazon link!

Electric Wizard: I saw one thread on here where someone dug his:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/198550-ngd-my-introduction-life-without-head.html


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/153157-opinions-headless-guitar.html

One of the threads I was remembering. I think there were a few more that discussed them, but I don't feel like digging. I was looking into these kits in the fall for a project. At their price though, you could just use the money you'd spend finishing it and get a Steinberger Spirit off ebay.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 11, 2013)

As someone who is interested in trying guitar building/assembly, is keen to try a headless guitar, AND who prefers the full body Steinbergers... 

I will watch this thread closely.


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 11, 2013)

Definitely going to look into that kit on Amazon, very interesting!

edit: does anyone know of any reasonably cheap fixed bridges that would fix in place of the apparently awful tremolo in this? I'm not a fan of tremolos haha!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2013)

BrandonS said:


> Definitely going to look into that kit on Amazon, very interesting!
> 
> edit: does anyone know of any reasonably cheap fixed bridges that would fix in place of the apparently awful tremolo in this? I'm not a fan of tremolos haha!



I've been checking these out. I believe some of the ones on ebay have fixed bridges. I almost bought one to build but than I realized I could just pick up a used Steinberger spirit GU

The full bodied Steiny's are the only headless I like.


----------



## Be_eM (Feb 11, 2013)

BrandonS said:


> does anyone know of any reasonably cheap fixed bridges that would fix in place of the apparently awful tremolo in this? I'm not a fan of tremolos haha!



The only fixed bridge that will fit the R-Trem routing (that's what it is, although it only contains an R-Trem knockoff) is the JCustom FX bridge. You will need an additional shim for installing it.

But I wouldn't do it. The bridge is not the only crappy part get a Spirit instead, which is a *working* version of the "cheap headless" concept.

Bernd


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 11, 2013)

So far that one on Amazon seems like the best choice, as all the parts are there, it's full bodied, I can do a natural finish on it (win!) and despite hearing bad things, I've also heard good things. Worst case scenario I could get my tech to build me a new neck for it or something down the road, or even a custom headless if I ever want something better quality. This is really just to see if I get along with headless guitars and so I can have a crappy beater to bring around to school and such.

EDIT: Is the trem blockable?


----------

